# Arsenal vs Aston Villa on 23.02.2013 - any thoughts?



## Donald Robertson (Feb 21, 2013)

Guys, i could reaaly use some advice on the final score. I reckon it's Arsenal to beat Villa 1:0, scoring in the second half. But i would really apreciate some more thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## HowToBet (Feb 22, 2013)

ARSENAL V ASTON VILLA PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Arsenal are 5th in the Premier League with 44 points from 26 matches, which leaves them 4 points behind their minimum goal of finishing 4th and getting the final Champions League spot.  They have been in good form domestically winning 3 of their last 4 matches but a depressing defeat at home to Bayern Munich in the Champions League may have deflated their confidence.

Aston Villa are 17th in the EPL with 24 points from 26 matches which has them just 1 point ahead of the relegation zone and they are in a real fight for their survival.  They got a very important win last match with a 2-1 win over West Ham which took them out of the relegation zone but with Arsenal and Man City ahead points will be hard to come by.

Arsenal are almost at full strength with just Kieran Gibbs missing but new signing Nacho Monreal will step in at left back.  Villa have a lengthier injury list with Herd, Albrighton, Gardner and Dunne all missing.

ARSENAL V ASTON VILLA PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Arsenal are strong favourites for this as you would expect and they have been in good form against smaller teams in the EPL recently.  They will be disappointed by the loss to Bayern but will know they need to bounce back quickly if they want to have any chance of a top 4 finish this season.

Back an Arsenal win at 1.36 with Stan James


----------



## Donald Robertson (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually i was intersted in the final score, mate. Thanks anyway. No other thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 22, 2013)

Final score is very tough to predict. Thats why the odds are so high about prediction correct score.


----------



## Donald Robertson (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, it is much more difficult, but that's what makes it really interesting for me. Plus, as you said, the odds are so much more attractive.


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe you can develop some kind of system, obviously you will win rarely, but you can bet small sums and expect to win lets say 2 of 10 bets and you will be in profit.


----------



## Donald Robertson (Feb 25, 2013)

The thing is i don't bet on total score all the time, it's just something i like to do in case of certain matches. And yes, I do make small bets on total score and i'd say i win about 3-4 out of ten and always end up in profit. I'm not sure it was a system, but it will be a system from now on. Good point, mate.


----------

